# Crappie Jigs



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I received some jigs today and let me say they look very nice and top quality. I will test them out in the spring. I plan on being a return customer.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

aefishing, i live on the aestside, can i have some jigs. haha! we caught 28-10 to 12,s friday, i think i seen some pic,s of his jigs, they are nice. i do good on those bsp 2inch char/ white tubs.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

AEFISHING said:


> I received some jigs today and let me say they look very nice and top quality. I will test them out in the spring. I plan on being a return customer.


You didn't state who made them,I'd take a look at possibly picking up some but I don't know who made them. You got a internet address for them or a phone number?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> You didn't state who made them,I'd take a look at possibly picking up some but I don't know who made them. You got a internet address for them or a phone number?


I'm getting ready to place my 3rd order soon, so get with me and we'll put a big'un in before Spring


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> I'm getting ready to place my 3rd order soon, so get with me and we'll put a big'un in before Spring


Oh I know whose jigs they are now. I should have some free cash available towards the end of the month so hit me up about then and we'll get the order together.


----------

